# Solutions Linux : démo d'OpenOffice.org Aqua



## ericb2 (22 Janvier 2007)

Pour information, le port Mac OS X d'OpenOffice.org sera présent sur le stand d'OpenOffice.org, lors du salon Solutions Linux, les mardi 30 janvier, mercredi 31 janvier prochains.

La version Mac OS X de développement(sans X11) , y sera présentée. 

Notez que cette version a déjà été présentée lors de l'Apple Expo (septembre 2006), mais nous avons beaucoup progressé depuis. Venez le constater par vous même !

Pour plus d'informations concernant le Salon Solutions Linux, voir :
*Le Village des Associations*  et bien sûr *Le site Officiel *

*Important* : pour que les utilisateurs Mac puissent tester la version Aqua, nous avons écrit la liste des 10 bugs les plus importants. Dès que ceux-ci seront corrigés, et le code correspondant implémenté, une version alpha sera mise au téléchargement. *Donc plus nous serons aidés, et moins le délai avant cette mise à disposition sera long !*



À bientôt !

-- 
Eric Bachard
Co Lead
OpenOffice.org Porting project
ericb@openoffice.org


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Janvier 2007)

ericb2 a dit:


> Pour information, le port Mac OS X d'OpenOffice.org sera présent sur le stand d'OpenOffice.org, lors du salon Solutions Linux, les mardi 30 janvier, mercredi 31 janvier prochains.
> 
> La version Mac OS X de développement(sans X11) , y sera présentée.
> 
> ...


Que de bonnes nouvelles !! :love: :love:

Je me languis de la version Alpha !


----------



## Thierry6 (22 Janvier 2007)

pareil


----------



## ericb2 (22 Janvier 2007)

Enfin, ce n'est pas terminé, il y a encore pas mal de boulot (certaines parties sont délicates), mais on a bien avancé.


----------

